# Tractor King 254/Jinma 254 hydraulic



## jcrgccoot (Jul 9, 2015)

07 Tractor King 254

When you start to use loader or rear hydraulic it starts to push fluid out of the dip stick nut which has a pressure hole in it. I am assuming for this reason. But the amount and how often is the question I have. Also when you use the loader it is jerky like there is air in the lines. Please help!


----------

